# Baby Goat with Pinkeye—Preventative Measures for the Other One?



## ThePhoebeFive (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello from South Carolina.

We just got our first two goats and are getting ready to bring home three more. 

One of our little bucks has pinkeye. I got saline eye-rinse and terramycin ointment for him and I know how to treat him. I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea, as long as I can keep the eye-rinse bottle from touching him, if I should go ahead and rinse the eyes of the other buckling, too.

Thanks!

—Liv


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 7, 2021)

ThePhoebeFive said:


> Hello from South Carolina.
> 
> We just got our first two goats and are getting ready to bring home three more.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother.... unless there is some sign of the pink eye.

Pink eye is cured fast with treatment. 

And...  if it is going to spred, then spreads super fast.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 8, 2021)

I would give them all an A & D vitamin shot too.  Helps to build up the body's levels... we always give a&d when we treat through the chute with the cattle.  Can't hurt them.  
I wouldn't rinse the other ones' eyes... don't want to upset the natural state of the eye fluid.... just watch them close.


----------



## ThePhoebeFive (Aug 9, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I would give them all an A & D vitamin shot too.  Helps to build up the body's levels... we always give a&d when we treat through the chute with the cattle.  Can't hurt them.
> I wouldn't rinse the other ones' eyes... don't want to upset the natural state of the eye fluid.... just watch them close.





Alaskan said:


> I wouldn't bother.... unless there is some sign of the pink eye.
> 
> Pink eye is cured fast with treatment.
> 
> And...  if it is going to spred, then spreads super fast.


Thanks for the advice. I talked with a couple of goat-keeper friends and they said it couldn't hurt to rinse the other one's eyes, but I was planning to stop today since he seems fine. I'm continuing to treat the other one for another day or two, but he seems mostly in the clear (pun intended). 

I hadn't heard of the A&D shot...I'm planning to try to avoid shots except the CDT once a year. Is there a more natural way I can give this to them?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 9, 2021)

Vit A is not well absorbed in the gut tract from what I know.  A shot of A&D is a once in awhile thing.... I mostly only do it when we have pinkeye problems.....but,  you need to research and see if there are other ways to give it.  For me, it is alot easier to give them a shot sub q than to fight with a bolus gun down their throat...


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 9, 2021)

If you aren't having other issues the vitamin paste is probably fine  

I also tried giving my goats stuff high in nutrition,  like pumpkin.


----------

